# PRIDE Bushido Survival 2006



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

Fifteen fighters and two match ups have been announced for *PRIDE FIGHTING'S upcoming June 4th event, BUSHIDO SURVIVAL '06 *... scheduled tournament participants will be:

PHIL BARONI (USA), 
ROBBIE LAWLER (USA), 
RYO CHONAN (Japan), 
JOEY VILLASENOR (USA), 
AKIHIRO GONO (Japan), 
AMAR SULOEV (Russia), 
DENIS KANG (Korea/Canada), 
MURILO BUSTAMANTE (Brazil), 
KAZUO MISAKI (Japan), 
MAKOTO TAKIMOTO (Japan), 
SHIKOU YAMASHITA (Japan), 
GEGARD MOUSASI (Armenia/Holland), 
PAULO FILHO (Brazil), 
HECTOR LOMBARD (Cuba/Australia), and 
YOON DONG SIK (Korea).

In addition, the first two matches of the tournament were announced:

Joey Villasenor (USA) vs. Ryo Chonan (Japan)

Makoto Takimoto (Japan) vs. Gegard Mousasi (Armenia/Holland)

PRIDE FIGHTING'S BUSHIDO SURVIVAL '06 is the opening round of an exclusive 16-man welterweight tournament, which will take place June 4th from the Saitama Super Arena in Japan. The tournament will span three events, with the subsequent event dates to be announced soon. 

PRIDE Bushido Welterweight GP Fight Card

*Welterweight Grand Prix Bouts:*
- Joey Villasenor (KOTC champion) vs. Ryo Chonan (DEEP champion)*
- Makoto Takimoto vs. Gegard Mousasi*
- Akihiro Gono vs. Hector Lombard
- Murilo Bustamante vs. Amar Suloev
- Paulo Filho vs. Yoon Dong Sik
- Kazuo Misaki vs. Phil Baroni
- Denis Kang vs. Murilo "Ninja" Rua

*Bouts:*
- Tatsuya Kawajiri vs. Charles “Krazy Horse” Bennett
- Hayato “Mach” Sakurai vs. Olaf Alfonso (WEC veteran)
- Mitsuhiro Ishida vs. Marcus Aurelio
- Jason Black vs. Eoh Won Jin

*THE ODDS (Courtesy of Betonfighting.com)*

WELTERWEIGHT GP MATCHUPS

MAKOTO TAKIMOTO +250 vs GEGARD MOUSASI -300
RYO CHONAN +140 vs JOEY VILLASENOR -160
AKIHIRO GONO -185 vs HECTOR LOMBARD +165
PHIL BARONI -270 vs KAZUO MISAKI +230
DENIS KANG +100 vs MURILO RUA -120
MURILO BUSTAMANTE -300 vs AMAR SULOEV +250
PAULO FILHO -800 VS GREGORY BOUCHELAGHEM +600

PRIDE ADDED MATCHUPS

HAYATO SAKURAI -1200 vs OLAF ALFONSO +800
TATSUYA KAWAJIRI -800 vs CHARLES BENNETT +600
MITSUHIRO ISHIDA +195 vs MARCUS AURELIO -235
JASON BLACK -900 vs EOH WON JIN +650



*BUSHIDO SURVIVAL '06 is scheduled to debut on North American pay per view on Sunday, June 4, 2006 at 10:00pm (EST), 7:00pm (PST).*


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

will there be vbookie setup for the bushido survival series??? i hope so!!!


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

Looks like it could be a damn good show. It's weird though, I thought that Lawler had an exclusive contract with Icon Sport? I guess it has expired?


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

The Welterweight GP opening round will take place at the Saitama Super Arena on June 4th, the second round will take place at the Nagoya Rainbow Hall on August 26th, and the final round will take place at the Yokohama Arena on November 5th.


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

The fights that I am most looking forward to...

Murilo Bustamante vs. Amar Suloev
Denis Kang vs. Murilo "Ninja" Rua
Hayato “Mach” Sakurai vs. Olaf Alfonso


----------



## rdlviper (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll be on the road for this event  PRIDE is one of my favorites... i'll have to figure out a way to either tape it, or maybe my hotel will have PPV i dunno


----------



## Sub By Armbar (May 14, 2006)

rdlviper said:


> I'll be on the road for this event


That sucks. Gotta make that money though.


----------



## ColossalCanadian (May 29, 2006)

Any Idea roughly how much this should cost (ppv)?:dunno:


----------

